# Teufelseisenerz / Adamantiterz farmen



## Sano (4. August 2012)

Tach Leute,

wie viele andere scheine ich nun auf die Idee gekommen zu sein die Berufe meiner vielen Twinks zu skillen.
Die o.g. Erze sind immer schon vom Preis hart an der Schmerzgrenze, aber was zur Zeit im AH ab geht
ist schwer zu ertragen. Bei bis zu 200g pro Stack gehe ich auf jeden Fall selbst farmen. 

Da ich gestern Abend mit meinem Pala mal nen paar Runden in der Scherbenwelt geflogen bin habe ich heraus
gefunden das es relativ schwer ist diese Erze zu sammeln. 

Kann mir einer von Euch eine gute Farm-Route/Spot empfehlen?

Danke schon mal

Gruß Sano


----------



## Hubautz (4. August 2012)

Teufelseisen wächst überall, am besten dieHöllenfeuerhalbinsel ringförmig umfliegen.

Adamantit ist gut in den diversen Ogerhöhlen in Nagrand zufinden. Außerdem oberhalb von Schattrah wo die Elite Oger sitzen. (Sind dienoch Elite?) Grundsätzlich überall wo eine Höhle ist.


----------



## Kyrador (7. August 2012)

Adamantit findest du ganz gut auf der Insel von Quel'Danas... da hab ich das Erz für meine Schmiedin gesammelt. Allerdings kann ich dir nicht sagen, wie voll es da auf anderen Servern ist.
Vorteil der Insel: dort erscheint wirklich nur Adamantit und maximal noch Khorium. Aber definitiv kein Teufelseisenerz.


----------

